# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Khuyến mãi đi Uber miễn phí khi cài My Viettel

## ht8899

My Viettel là ứng dụng vô cùng tiện phục vụ khách hàng dùng sim số đẹp của nhà mạng Viettel. Trong tháng 2 này, quý khách hàng cài đặt dịch vụ My Viettel còn nhận được khuyến mãi đi Uber miễn phí.

Hiểu được nhu cầu đi lại không thể thiếu của khách hàng nhà mạng Viettel đưa ra chương trình ưu đãi vô cùng thiết thực dành tặng khách hàng đăng ký dịch vụ My Viettel trong tháng 2 sẽ nhận được một mã khuyến mãi để sử dụng dịch vụ của Uber.

Nếu đang sở hữu một chiếc sim số đẹp Viettel hãy nhanh tay tham gia ngay chương trình “Cài My Viettel – Đi Uber miễn phí” thôi nào.



Khuyến mãi đi Uber miễn phí khi cài My Viettel



*Nhận mã ưu đãi Uber khi cài My Viettel cho điện thoại:*

Đây là chương trình khuyến mãi được dành riêng cho các thuê bao Viettel có sử dụng điện thoại di động chạy hệ điều hành Android hoặc iOS. Cụ thể, chương trình được triển khai với các nội dung như sau:

– Thời gian diễn ra chương trình: Từ nay đến hết ngày 28/02/2017.

– Phạm vi áp dụng: Cả nước.

– Đối tượng tham gia: Tất cả các thuê bao trả trước và trả sau Viettel đang hoạt động 2 chiều.

– Điều kiện nhận ưu đãi: Thuê bao phải tải lần đầu 2 ứng dụng My Viettel và Uber về điện thoại bằng số thuê bao của mình (Không áp dụng cho các trường hợp đã cài đặt và gỡ xong cài lại).


*
Ưu đãi nhận được và cách cài đặt các ứng dụng:*

Chỉ cần thực hiện cài đặt thành công và kích hoạt lần đầu 2 tài khoản My Viettel và Uber, quý khách sẽ được tặng ngay 1 mã khuyến mãi để sử dụng dịch vụ đi lại của Uber.

Mỗi mã khuyến mãi trong chương trình lần này bao gồm 3 lượt đi, mỗi lượt trị giá 20.000đ, khách hàng nếu sử dụng cao hơn giá trị của lượt khuyến mãi sẽ chỉ trả thêm phần bổ sung mà thôi, các bước cài đặt để nhận khuyến mãi:

– Bước 1: Vào kho ứng dụng của thiết bị để tải về ứng dụng My Viettel và Uber.

– Bước 2: Kích hoạt tài khoản My Viettel và Uber trên điện thoại bằng số thuê bao Viettel đang dùng.

– Bước 3: Ngay khi thành công, hệ thống sẽ gửi tin nhắn có chứa mã khuyến mãi về cho thuê bao, quý khách khi có nhu cầu đặt xe để di chuyển chỉ cần vào ứng dụng Uber và nhập mã ưu đãi này là được.

Lưu ý: Chương trình khuyến mãi có thể kết thúc sớm nếu hết mã ưu đãi sớm. Chính vì vậy khách hàng nào chưa cài đặt ứng dụng thì hãy thực hiện ngay từ bây giờ để không bỏ lỡ ưu đãi dành riêng cho mình nhé.

Nhanh tay đăng ký để nhận khuyến mãi từ Viettel thôi nào!


Muasimsodep.vn – trung tâm cung cấp sim số đẹp, sim số đẹp giá rẻ các mạng đến mọi đối tượng khách hàng trên cả nước. Chỉ cần một vài thao tác đơn giản là đã có thể được sở hữu sim số đẹp Viettel, Vinaphone, Mobifone từ kho sim số giá rẻ của chúng tôi.

Đến với muasimsodep.vn quý khách sẽ cảm nhận được những điều tuyệt vời, thú vị từ chúng tôi. Đặc biệt, đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình luôn sẵn sàng trợ giúp và giải đáp mọi thắc mắc liên quan đến sim số. Chúng tôi sẽ giúp quý khách chọn được một chiếc sim số đẹp hợp tuổi phù hợp để cải tiến vận mệnh, gặp được nhiều may mắn, thành công trong công việc cũng như cuộc sống.

_Để chọn số và mua sim quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ theo các cách sau:

    -  Truy cập website muasimsodep.vn
    -  Gọi hotline 0977.158.158 – 0978.158.158
    -  Địa chỉ văn phòng: Số 1 Lĩnh Nam – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội
_

----------

